

New URL shortening service - urlshort
http://www.buzzup.com/us/buzzlink.php

======
asimjalis
Here is a bug I found.

Original URL:
[http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?imgurl=fa22e8692d42db...](http://images.google.com/hosted/life/l?imgurl=fa22e8692d42db27&q=apollo%2011%20source:life&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dapollo%2B11%2Bsource:life%26hl%3Den)

TinyURL: <http://tinyurl.com/bj4mko>

BuzzLink: Error: Enter valid URL [<http://www.example.com/>]

------
pclark
whats so great about it?

